# Carpet, Upholstery,Tile and Grout Cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

IfYou Walk On It. We Clean it.

Every home and business is unique when it comes to cleaning floors. Therefore it would be better to call or PM and let me know what you need done. Great Rates For Forum Members. 

What makes us different from competitors is we use a Rotovac 360 Not a Wand. The Rotovac 360 is revolutionizing (technology)the way carpet is cleaned. Better cleaning, Quicker drying.

To Renew your tile and grout we use the Turbo Tool

You combineeither one of these tools withour Powerful ProchemTruckmount and you will have the cleanest carpet and tile.

Again give us a call or PM for an estimate.


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I can vouch for him. He did an awsome job on my townhouse not to long ago. He changed the color of the tile(Didn't realize it was that dirty)and the carpet came out perfect.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Put me on your schedule this week . Give me A call and I will leave the door open and a check for you. Between my teenagers and my brothers 5 baybay kids at Thanksgiving its pretty screwed over here.


----------



## prsumner (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Kelvin, carpet looks GREAT!!!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

We use calvin for all our cleaningneeds ,Home or Commercial. Straight up guy, Give him a call you won"t be disapointed. Merry Christmas Calvin


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I had Kelvin come and clean the impossible carpet at a rental I was repainting and fixing up for some new tennants. The owner of the home thought she was going to need replace the carpet. I convinced her to let Kelvin work his magic and she just couldn't believe what he was able to do. The carpets looked brand new when he was finished. 

If you think it can't be cleaned you better give Kelvin a shout. He can work maricles on floors. I recommend him fully.


----------

